# ideal quality control



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

.... what am I looking for?

Did they invent a new type of packaging that hangs sideways?

Or is it the lack of markings on the tool?

I never use those pieces of crap anyway.


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

Aren't they just in the package upside down?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Lz_69 said:


> Aren't they just in the package upside down?


 No it looks like the package is sideways:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

They look.......... cheap.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

.................................gabc


----------



## Homeline (Dec 24, 2010)

That looks like a tool that BBQ would use.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

i think every brand of that type of tool is junk


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bduerler said:


> i think every brand of that type of tool is junk


 Not worth a penny:no:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a Klein version of those 'somewhere', with marking though:laughing:. It occasionally gets found and used to cut and re thread machine screws.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

Picture is sideways due to me uploading from my cell, I just thought it was funny to find one with no markings on the front or back, plus they looked wicked cheap for ideal


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I have a Klein version of those 'somewhere', with marking though:laughing:. It occasionally gets found and used to cut and re thread machine screws.


 When is the last time you used them


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ethaninmotion said:


> Picture is sideways due to me uploading from my cell, I just thought it was funny to find one with no markings on the front or back, plus they looked wicked cheap for ideal


 Made for free in China no dought:no:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> When is the last time you used them


No clue, normally when I cut machine screws I thread a nut on and then cut it with my lineman's then use the nut to clean the threads up.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> No clue, normally when I cut machine screws I thread a nut on and then cut it with my lineman's then use the nut to clean the threads up.


 Thats what i do every time i used a screw cutter i would Break the tool:laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

You guys don't see it?

There's absolutely no markings on the tool.


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> You guys don't see it?
> 
> There's absolutely no markings on the tool.


That's pretty sad. Guessing they're on the other side of the crimpers.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> You guys don't see it?
> 
> There's absolutely no markings on the tool.


ARGGGH WERA BEATERR
arggghgh

arggghh ya aarggh


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jza said:


> ARGGGH WERA BEATERR
> arggghgh
> 
> arggghh ya aarggh


The sad thing is this is your most intelligent post yet.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

ethaninmotion said:


> Picture is sideways due to me uploading from my cell, I just thought it was funny to find one with no markings on the front or back, plus they looked wicked cheap for ideal


 you should have bought them and sold them as a rare item.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

bduerler said:


> i think every brand of that type of tool is junk


 Maybe I didn´t understand, but I thought you loved Ideal.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

Josue said:


> you should have bought them and sold them as a rare item.


Can't say it didn't cross my mind :jester:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

ethaninmotion said:


> Can't say it didn't cross my mind :jester:


 :laughing::laughing:
It is worse to have the idea and not use it:laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

jza said:


> argggh wera beaterr
> arggghgh
> 
> arggghh ya aarggh


gaaaaaaaaaaarrrgh daa gagh!!!!!!!

Graaa urrrf?

Aaaaaaaaaghh.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Josue said:


> Maybe I didn´t understand, but I thought you loved Ideal.


i do like them but i will never be caught dead with one of those multi pliers they suck. klein, ideal, greenlee, craftsman, it doesn't matter the brand the multi pliers are junk


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

bduerler said:


> i do like them but i will never be caught dead with one of those multi pliers they suck. klein, ideal, greenlee, craftsman, it doesn't matter the brand the multi pliers are junk


who cares dude, you're an alarm guy, you don't need real tools.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

bduerler said:


> i do like them but i will never be caught dead with one of those multi pliers they suck. klein, ideal, greenlee, craftsman, it doesn't matter the brand the multi pliers are junk


 I dont like those pliers either.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> who cares dude, you're an alarm guy, you don't need real tools.


I hope you get banned. you are the most useless member to this sight. Hell my 9 year old sister could probably come up with more intelligent post than you can. Now go jackoff to conduit you commercial apprentice.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

bduerler said:


> I hope you get banned. you are the most useless member to this sight. Hell my 9 year old sister could probably come up with more intelligent post than you can. Now go jackoff to conduit you commercial apprentice.


She could probably pull cat5 all day too! Just like her older brother who hangs out on Electrician forums, wishing he was one.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> who cares dude, you're an alarm guy, you don't need real tools.


And what did you try to write on my wall that got your ass warned and your useless writing removed???? You are a waste of a human being


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> She could probably pull cat5 all day too! Just like her older brother who hangs out on Electrician forums, wishing he was one.


Oh here we go again mister tough guy:laughing: your not even worthy to hold my cat5 hell your not worth being pissed on if you were in flames


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

bduerler said:


> I hope you get banned. you are the most useless member to this sight. Hell my 9 year old sister could probably come up with more intelligent post than you can. Now go jackoff to conduit you commercial apprentice.


I'm surprised he wasn't banned awhile ago. I guess he's been warned, but he still continues with crap. 
There are trolls on this site who are way cooler.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I'm surprised he wasn't banned awhile ago. I guess he's been warned, but he still continues with crap.
> There are trolls on this site who are way cooler.


yea oh well just another someone who thinks he is entitled and empowered to privileges he doesn't have


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice, an alarm tech and a residential guy. Sucks to be you guys.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jza said:


> Nice, an alarm tech and a residential guy. Sucks to be you guys.


When are you going to show that you know anything about the electrical trade or any other trade for that matter?

I'm waiting.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Nice, an alarm tech and a residential guy. Sucks to be you guys.


nice a commercial apprentice :no: whoop dee do nobody here cares what someone else does HOW ARE YOU NOT GETTING THIS!!!! Were you dropped on your head as a child or are you just that stupid??? I am leaning with your just stupid but until you can prove me otherwise (Hint: USEFUL POST) I will continue to think your as stupid as you present your self to be it is quite obvious your lacking in people skills. Maybe they dont teach you that where you went to school or maybe your parents didn't raise you right. But if the only way you can get off and make yourself feel better is to belittle others you are a sad, sad individual.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey go bang up some boxes lol

Don't you have a 66 block to punch down? Nice camo jacket by the way, LOL.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Hey go bang up some boxes lol
> 
> Don't you have a 66 block to punch down? Nice camo jacket by the way, LOL.


Hey dont you have some trash to sweep apprentice?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

how was peter d banned over this jza fool?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

bduerler said:


> Hey dont you have some trash to sweep apprentice?


Thank God you had that camo jacket on eh? Or the fish would have spotted you!!


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Thank God you had that camo jacket on eh? Or the fish would have spotted you!!


I know eh. It is a great looking jacket eh. It is great when fishing in the spring time in 35 degree weather while going across the lake in a boat traveling 60 MPH eh?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

If my job is so easy then why dont you do it oh wait i know it is because your the moron i knew you almost had me there you trickster you............eh?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

bduerler said:


> I know eh. It is a great looking jacket eh. It is great when fishing in the spring time in 35 degree weather while going across the lake in a boat traveling 60 MPH eh?


ya it's the kind of jacket that has only one purpose. Since you likely wear it all the time, it's because you can't afford another one.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

bduerler said:


> If my job is so easy then why dont you do it oh wait i know it is because your the moron i knew you almost had me there you trickster you............eh?


Actually it's because I aspire to be more than you. Electricians can do what you do, lawfully and competently. You can't do what electricians do, not lawfully and judging by the caliber of work I see coming from most of your types, not competently either.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> When are you going to show that you know anything about the electrical trade or any other trade for that matter?
> 
> I'm waiting.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> ya it's the kind of jacket that has only one purpose. Since you likely wear it all the time, it's because you can't afford another one.


Actually I own over a dozen jackets ranging from $60 to well over $600 dollars in price.  I also own three suits valued at $1500 plus each.



jza said:


> Actually it's because I aspire to be more than you. Electricians can do what you do, lawfully and competently. You can't do what electricians do, not lawfully and judging by the caliber of work I see coming from most of your types, not competently either.


I do damn good work. I do a hellava lot better job than most electricians do in my field. And no your right I cannot lawfully do what an electrician does and you know what im perfectly content with that. I stick with what I know and I am damn good at what I do. I know in my field I would work circles around your ass. I mean hell all you do all day is sit on your ass and think of insults to throw at people on ET. But its ok at the end of the day when your looking for a raise I hope someone just *FIRES YOU.*


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


>


He just wants to be an alarm tech so bad he is arguing with me:laughing:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

bduerler said:


> Actually I own over a dozen jackets ranging from $60 to well over $600 dollars in price. I also own three suits valued at $1500 plus each.


A most jovial congratulations!!



bduerler said:


> He just wants to be an alarm tech so bad he is arguing with me:laughing:


No, you're just easier to set off. And you're wayyyy dumber than Rudeboy, at least he belongs here.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> A most jovial congratulations!!


why thank you it is nice to see a "good humor" congrats??? you call me the dumb one



jza said:


> No, you're just easier to set off. And you're wayyyy dumber than Rudeboy, at least he belongs here.


Yea im a hot head who also now is the proud owner of three business degrees, Multiple licenses in my fields and the future owner of the business. Now jza if I were to take a guess I would say I was the smart one here not you. No offense to rudeboy I know he Knows what he is talking about I have read several of his posts and they are both detailed and intelligent. You on the other hand are just a waste of space and have no belonging here at all. No useful posts jza you have not a one


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

bduerler said:


> Yea im a hot head


Ya you're a moron who gets offended at what people say to him online. 

It's funny how easy you are too troll, pathetic almost.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Ya you're a moron who gets offended at what people say to him online.
> 
> It's funny how easy you are too troll, pathetic almost.


Its ok you can say what you want but I know you wish you were me but im sorry you cant be. I know you wish you were cool but no your not EH. I know you wish you could be someones boss but you wont be. OH Rudeboy i get it know jza was the kid picked last for all the playground sports teams and its hurt him so much to this day that he gets online talks **** and when he gets someone to bite he jizzes all over himself


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

bduerler said:


> I'm a data guy I'm a data guy I'm a data guy I'm a data guy I'm a data guy I'm a data guy I'm a data guy I'm a data guy I'm a data guy I'm a data guy I'm a data guy I'm a data guy I'm a data guy I'm a data guy I'm a data guyI'm a data guyI'm a data guy


Nice dude!!


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Nice dude!!


You are so funny you know that I almost laughed i mean i was almost ther... no it is obvious that you are the moron here and that you continue to have nothing useful to post


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

bduerler said:


> You are so funny you know that I almost laughed i mean i was almost ther... no it is obvious that you are the moron here and that you continue to have nothing useful to post


Hey dude, I actually own 3 suits valued at $1500++++ EACH!! Ya man, EACH!!!!!!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


>


Still waiting.
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I have a Klein version of those 'somewhere', with marking though:laughing:. It occasionally gets found and used to cut and re thread machine screws.


That is the ONLY reason I keep a set of those around.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Hey dude, I actually own 3 suits valued at $1500++++ EACH!! Ya man, EACH!!!!!!


Really wow thats crazy must be some high quality stuff huh silk lining??? Dude why do you try so hard to be amusing? Yea I own 3 suits so what? They were gifts from my aunt and uncle one who is a lawyer the other owns multiple small businesses in Cali. Is that a problem? I mean I understand that you just arn't blessed with good family like I am its cool I understand that you were the reject or the red headed step child as some people say but i think that it maybe be time for you to grow up some I mean you can't be a loser forever even though with each post your proving to me that you can be a loser forever either way it doesn't affect me any


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jza said:


> Hey dude, I actually own 3 suits valued at $1500++++ EACH!! Ya man, EACH!!!!!!


Wow! really.

You are the gayest apprentice ever!


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

bduerler said:


> Really wow thats crazy must be some high quality stuff huh silk lining??? Dude why do you try so hard to be amusing? Yea I own 3 suits so what? They were gifts from my aunt and uncle one who is a lawyer the other owns multiple small businesses in Cali. Is that a problem? I mean I understand that you just arn't blessed with good family like I am its cool I understand that you were the reject or the red headed step child as some people say but i think that it maybe be time for you to grow up some I mean you can't be a loser forever even though with each post your proving to me that you can be a loser forever either way it doesn't affect me any


One day daddy is gona' gimme his $15 000 a year communications company!!!


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Wow! really.
> 
> You are the gayest apprentice ever!


he is actually making fun of me because i do own three suits valued that much. but hey my aunt and uncle love me what else can I say without family you have no one:thumbsup:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> One day daddy is gona' gimme his $15 000 a year communications company!!!


actually its a lot bigger number than your tiny brain can comprehend but keep flapping your jaw what else you got


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

bduerler said:


> actually its a lot bigger number than your tiny brain can comprehend but keep flapping your jaw what else you got


like



$1500 big?!?!? you guys gross a jacket a year eh?!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

bduerler said:


> he is actually making fun of me because i do own three suits valued that much. but hey my aunt and uncle love me what else can I say without family you have no one:thumbsup:


:laughing:
No offense. But you're not an apprentice so...

I want some suits and a Lambretta.
:thumbsup:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> like
> 
> 
> 
> $1500 big?!?!? you guys gross a jacket a year eh?!


Come on you can do better than that your getting boring now


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh no the Wera thread just got knocked down to second most useless thread I have ever read. This one just took first place.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> :laughing:
> No offense. But you're not an apprentice so...
> 
> I want some suits and a Lambretta.
> :thumbsup:


none taken:thumbsup: hey have you seen the new fastest car the bigotti or however its flippin spell that car is a bad SOB


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Oh no the Wera thread just got knocked down to second most useless thread I have ever read. This one just took first place.


O come on Jlarson your no fun today


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

bduerler said:


> none taken:thumbsup: hey have you seen the new fastest car the bigotti or however its flippin spell that car is a bad SOB


Bugatti, ****ing data guys.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Bugatti, ****ing data guys.


besides the belittling a useful post from jza thank you it is nice to know that at the very least your on spelling police duty


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> That is the ONLY reason I keep a set of those around.


I haven't found one of those multi tools that could make a good crimp on a sta-kon, the screw cutting thing is really all they are good for in my opinion.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

bduerler said:


> besides the belittling a useful post from jza thank you it is nice to know that at the very least, unlike myself, you can spell beyond a third grade level


No problem buddy, that's what us electricians are for! Cleaning up after you butchers.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jza said:


> Bugatti, ****ing data guys.


You are a canadian so what do you know?

Actually it's been pretty well proven that you know nothing so...


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I haven't found one of those multi tools that could make a good crimp on a sta-kon, the screw cutting thing is really all they are good for in my opinion.


I thought they were all junk I just dont see a reason in buying them if I want to cut a screw a use my linemans:thumbup:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> No problem buddy, that's what us electricians are for! Cleaning up after you butchers.


OH my lord you changed what I actually said and twisted my words O my god. Your getting boring again come on you run out of tricks already? Maybe you need to go back to school. Its ok run along the grown ups are trying to talk


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> You are a canadian so what do you know?
> 
> Actually it's been pretty well proven that you know nothing so...


Well I know it's a Bugatti. Not a Biskotty like your bum buddy brokedueler thought.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

bduerler said:


> I thought they were all junk I just dont see a reason in buying them if I want to cut a screw a use my linemans:thumbup:


Yeah but lineman's can't really clean up machine screw threads.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

bduerler said:


> Its ok run along the grown ups are trying to talk


Trying being the key word.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Trying being the key word.


yea your not a very good communicator its ok they have schools for that. I dont think they can help you but they will try


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

bduerler said:


> yea your not a very good communicator its ok they have schools for that. I dont think they can help you but they will try


*Yeah,* *you're* not a very good communicator*. It's okay,* they have school for that*.* I *don't* think they can help you*,* but they will try*.* 

F


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> *Yeah,* *you're* not a very good communicator*. It's okay,* they have school for that*.* I *don't* think they can help you*,* but they will try*.*
> 
> F


:sleep1:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

bduerler said:


> I suck my dad off


Nice...?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Nice...?


your so mature how old are you 7?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jza said:


> Well I know it's a Bugatti. Not a Biskotty like your bum buddy brokedueler thought.


You found google! Congrats.

So you know how to google, when are you going to show anyone that you know anything about electrical? 
Waiting.

I guess you may have run some pipe and some bx... haha! somehow you think you're special. 
Really, you're not.

In fact, you're not special even if you are some sort electrical guru, which you're most definitely not.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

bduerler said:


> My parents are divorced


Sucks man. Merry Christmas. 



Rudeboy said:


> You found google! Congrats.


What would I need Google for?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Sucks man. Merry Christmas.


my parents are not divorced for your info. are yours hell your probably adopted. i can see why they didnt want you. Merry Christmas huh shove it up your ass



jza said:


> What would I need Google for?


to look for your real parents


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

bduerler said:


> my parents are not divorced for your info. are yours hell your probably adopted. i can see why they didnt want you. Merry Christmas huh shove it up your ass


Tough making $12/hour at Christmas eh? Don't worry, everyone knows you're basically a landscaper, they aren't expecting much.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Tough making $12/hour at Christmas eh? Don't worry, everyone knows you're basically a landscaper, they aren't expecting much.


i make 6$ an hour more than a union journeyman if you must know they make 26 and some change here


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

bduerler said:


> i make 6$ an hour more than a union journeyman if you must know they make 26 and some change here


Nice, daddies boy!!


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Nice, daddies boy!!


yea so your point??


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

"WOW" is all I can say here..........................................


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

76nemo said:


> "WOW" is all I can say here..........................................


I know its gotten bad ugly


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

bduerler said:


> I know its gotten bad ugly


 
Duerler, this isn't you man, not you at all. Back outta this chit, and let the fruit spoil..........


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Duerler, this isn't you man, not you at all. Back outta this chit, and let the fruit spoil..........


:laughing:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Duerler, this isn't you man, not you at all. Back outta this chit, and let the fruit spoil..........


I am leaving it alone nemo i promise:thumbsup: oh by the happy Merry Christmas:thumbup:


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

This is the last time I make a thread :jester:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

bduerler said:


> I am leaving it alone nemo i promise:thumbsup: oh by the happy Merry Christmas:thumbup:


Just leave him alone........
You're cool, man, don't argue with him.:thumbsup:


----------



## jkwallz (Jul 24, 2010)

Just to let this guy know I'm a journeyman (10 years) and I've worked for an alarm contractor for the past 3 years and alarm wiring is a type of control wiring that also requires programming and somtimes some pretty intense programming when integrating systems.I've found it to be alot more more involved than your run of the mill electrical and by the way an electrician may legally be able to wire this type of sytem but without experience he'll never get it running.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jkwallz said:


> Just to let this guy know I'm a journeyman (10 years) and I've worked for an alarm contractor for the past 3 years and alarm wiring is a type of control wiring that also requires programming and somtimes some pretty intense programming when integrating systems.I've found it to be alot more more involved than your run of the mill electrical and by the way an electrician may legally be able to wire this type of sytem but without experience he'll never get it running.


Thank You:thumbup:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

jkwallz said:


> Just to let this guy know I'm a journeyman (10 years) and I've worked for an alarm contractor for the past 3 years and alarm wiring is a type of control wiring that also requires programming and somtimes some pretty intense programming when integrating systems.I've found it to be alot more more involved than your run of the mill electrical and by the way an electrician may legally be able to wire this type of sytem but without experience he'll never get it running.


Honestly, yes your run of the mill electrician won't be able to do this stuff. But it's not extremely complicated to pickup.

There's a reason that a journeyman electrician apprenticeship is 5 years. Versus zero years required to be an alarm installer.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Honestly, yes your run of the mill electrician won't be able to do this stuff. But it's not extremely complicated to pickup.
> 
> There's a reason that a journeyman electrician apprenticeship is 5 years. Versus zero years required to be an alarm installer.


actually to be an alarm installer in the state of Texas you have to be a helper or apprentice (which ever term you prefer) for two years. Then you must pass to tests to receive your Installers (FAL) License then you have to take continuing education courses on the new panels and such every year. Depending on how many brands of panels you work with determines the amount of hours. For example we use 5 brands of panels therefore 40 hours a year in continuing education. You have to know 3 major NFPA Documents for example for your FAL you need to know 70, 72,and 101. There are more for the suppression side such as 10, 17, 17a, 12, and much more I only know 10 because that all that was needed for my FEL B license. But for my FEL K i need to learn 3 more 17, 17, and 93. However it is not the hardest field to enter but you do have to have experience and knowledge to work as an installer. * The one big advantage our industry has over electrical is the Monthly monitored accounts, the required Fire alarm and suppression annual inspects*. Basically what that means is even if we are having a slow month we still make money from the Inspects and the monthly monitoring. Just FYI


----------



## jkwallz (Jul 24, 2010)

Absolutley,my company owns there own central station they make roughly a million a month on it,needless to say all the guys are lucky, while other guys around here are losing jobs or benefits we've been going through the recession with minimal bumps in the road actually the last few months have been really busy,hopefully a good sign for everyone.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jkwallz said:


> Absolutley,my company owns there own central station they make roughly a million a month on it,needless to say all the guys are lucky, while other guys around here are losing jobs or benefits we've been going through the recession with minimal bumps in the road actually the last few months have been really busy,hopefully a good sign for everyone.


I hope everyone gets busy and stays busy. I hate seeing people without jobs union or nonunion we are all in this thing together


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

the cheap china line of ideal tools suck. i love there regular taiwan made screwdrivers and the american made pliers. those are the best


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> the cheap china line of ideal tools suck. i love there regular taiwan made screwdrivers and the american made pliers. those are the best


actually the only ideal screwdrivers made in taiwan are the techdrivers and the one with the wirenut twister the rest of them are made in the usa:thumbup:


----------

